# Poudre rock report



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Not sure I understand, Poudre Rock Report seems the same to me. Just has not been updated so far yet this spring. Are you referencing a USGS gauge or something else?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

It says there is a new gauge location when you look at the flows. The commentary is all from last year but the flow reports are current. On those reports it says there is a new gauge at Poudre park.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

The rock report is still Falbo reading the rock on his way to work every morning. The flow report is off of a government website that records flows wherever it says. Not quite the same.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*The rock*

Anyone know what it's at on the rock?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

im guessing Poudre park is refering to the town since its showing over 200cfs and usgs shows 86cfs in foco. 

here is the link to the flows page. It says Foco utilities right on the top, maybe thats whats confusing me to the location and who is running the site.

Flows

if this is actually the town of Poudre park then it should be the same as the rock at pineview.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

That page is just embedding the flow info from other sites that maintain the actual gauges.

The one you're talking about is a gauge the City of Fort Collins put in to monitor for floods. IIRC, they installed it in 2014, so it's not really "new" anymore.

Here's the map of all the City of Fort Collins gauges. The one that's embedded on the rock report is the one at Hewlett's Gulch. If you click on the green dot, and then click on the "Stream graphs" link, it shows you the data for that gauge.

https://gisweb.fcgov.com/Html5Viewer/Index.html?viewer=flood warning&gage=stream


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks Jaffy.


----------



## beeco19 (Apr 23, 2019)

So does how does the Hewlett's Gauge convert to the Rock reading?


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

beeco19 said:


> So does how does the Hewlett's Gauge convert to the Rock reading?


I put together data in 2017, with few points < 500 cfs. Of the equations I tried, the best fit was:

PV gauge = (10.64 * HewCFS)/(2689 + HewCFS)

There's more scatter than there should be ~ 1,000-1,500 cfs, so perhaps I should update this. Nonetheless, it's a pretty reasonable fit up to about 3,000 cfs (r2 = 0.96 ). 

j


----------

